# Very own home made dust filter....:-P



## evil_maverick (Feb 3, 2014)

Used a pair of stockings to make this very effective dust filter for the cabinets(lancool pc k57) side intake fan.....View attachment 13476
Total cost Rs 50....


----------



## sksundram (Feb 3, 2014)

Stockings... hmmm...


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 3, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Stockings... hmmm...


oooo yeah!!


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 11, 2014)

unable to see attachment


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 13, 2014)

View attachment 13576


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 13, 2014)

Still can't see.


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 13, 2014)

am trying to post it frm taptalk..is tat the prob?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 14, 2014)

May be .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2014)

Upload the file to some 3rd party site.


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 14, 2014)

*i62.tinypic.com/ohtxzp.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 14, 2014)

^ugly (no offence)
make sure it doesnt block air circulations..


----------



## evil_maverick (Feb 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^ugly (no offence)
> make sure it doesnt block air circulations..



None taken...
but what to do..it was not available in pink..neither were glitters..to make it "pretty" for some ppl at least....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 15, 2014)

Try finding black stockings.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 15, 2014)

Try to make it original like those stretch marks looks ugly try to attach it with something else.


----------

